# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Άλλες Ειδικές Φοβίες >  Παλι τα ίδια;

## Xristos__t

Καλησπέρα! Και εκεί που εχω ηρεμήσει τις τελευταίες μέρες κ εχω μπει στο κλίμα του στρατού, λίγο η αϋπνία, λιγο το φαΐ, καθόλου έξοδος,με ξαναπιανουν τα ψυχοσωματικά μου και κάθε ενοχληση μου απορροφαει καθε μου σκεψη για οτιδήποτε άλλο! Εσείς Καλά;

Εστάλη από NEM-L21 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Fad

Κουράγιο.... Και εγω τα ίδια.. Υπομονή δεν είσαι μονος

----------


## Xristos__t

> Κουράγιο.... Και εγω τα ίδια.. Υπομονή δεν είσαι μονος


Το ξέρω φίλε μου! Κουράστηκα όμως και να νοιώθω κάπως και να φοβάμαι να τα πω κάπου

Εστάλη από NEM-L21 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## tony_c2018

> Καλησπέρα! Και εκεί που εχω ηρεμήσει τις τελευταίες μέρες κ εχω μπει στο κλίμα του στρατού, λίγο η αϋπνία, λιγο το φαΐ, καθόλου έξοδος,με ξαναπιανουν τα ψυχοσωματικά μου και κάθε ενοχληση μου απορροφαει καθε μου σκεψη για οτιδήποτε άλλο! Εσείς Καλά;
> 
> Εστάλη από NEM-L21 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


 Στρατός και ψυχοσωματικά?? ... χαχα Λίγο δύσκολο μου φαίνεται αλλά Οκ ... Τι έχει το φαί, δεν είναι καλό?? Κι αν επιτρέπεται σε ποιο στρατόπεδο είσαι?

----------


## Xristos__t

> Στρατός και ψυχοσωματικά?? ... χαχα Λίγο δύσκολο μου φαίνεται αλλά Οκ ... Τι έχει το φαί, δεν είναι καλό?? Κι αν επιτρέπεται σε ποιο στρατόπεδο είσαι?


Δεν λέω ότι ευθύνεται ο στρατός, Γενικά η κούραση που νοιώθω το προκαλεί Γιατι βαράω 12ωρα Πύλη! Απλα εκει που 3βδομάδες ημουν κομπλέ κ χαλαρός παλι εδω και 2-3 μέρες τα ιδια που νοιώθω 1 χρόνο τώρα

Εστάλη από NEM-L21 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## tony_c2018

> Δεν λέω ότι ευθύνεται ο στρατός, Γενικά η κούραση που νοιώθω το προκαλεί Γιατι βαράω 12ωρα Πύλη! Απλα εκει που 3βδομάδες ημουν κομπλέ κ χαλαρός παλι εδω και 2-3 μέρες τα ιδια που νοιώθω 1 χρόνο τώρα
> 
> Εστάλη από NEM-L21 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


 Αν είναι έτσι αλλάζει το πράγμα... έχω κάνει 8ωρα και 12ωρα και ξέρω. Λίγο η ακινησία στη σκοπιά της πύλης, λίγο η ένταση της ευθύνης, μαζεύονται και γίνονται άγχος. Ιδανικά θα πρότεινα να το συζητούσες με τον διοικητή σου, ζήτα ακρόαση για μια επίσκεψη στο γραφείο του, σου δίνω μια καλή δικαιολογία, πες βαριέμαι πολύ εδώ, δεν έχω μια εργασία να κάνω κλπ μήπως να πάρω μια αναβολή??...έχω κι αυτό το θεματάκι με το άγχος μου (εξήγησε του). Και δες τι θα σου πει. Το πιθανότερο είναι να σε βάλει σε μια εργασία και να καθαρίσεις λούφα για όλο το υπόλοιπο καλοκαίρι. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlErcNY-VjQ

----------


## Xristos__t

> Αν είναι έτσι αλλάζει το πράγμα... έχω κάνει 8ωρα και 12ωρα και ξέρω. Λίγο η ακινησία στη σκοπιά της πύλης, λίγο η ένταση της ευθύνης, μαζεύονται και γίνονται άγχος. Ιδανικά θα πρότεινα να το συζητούσες με τον διοικητή σου, ζήτα ακρόαση για μια επίσκεψη στο γραφείο του, σου δίνω μια καλή δικαιολογία, πες βαριέμαι πολύ εδώ, δεν έχω μια εργασία να κάνω κλπ μήπως να πάρω μια αναβολή??...έχω κι αυτό το θεματάκι με το άγχος μου (εξήγησε του). Και δες τι θα σου πει. Το πιθανότερο είναι να σε βάλει σε μια εργασία και να καθαρίσεις λούφα για όλο το υπόλοιπο καλοκαίρι. 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlErcNY-VjQ


Ξέρει ο διοικητής για το άγχος μου Γενικά! Σε 3 μέρες θα είμαι ηδη έξω με άδεια! Αναβολή ουτε που το σκεφτόμαι! Πρέπει να τελειωσω με ολο αυτό! Το θεμα.ειναι αυτο απλα.κάθομαι σε μια καρέκλα και ανα 6 ωρες πυλη-υπνο

Εστάλη από NEM-L21 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## tony_c2018

> Ξέρει ο διοικητής για το άγχος μου Γενικά! Σε 3 μέρες θα είμαι ηδη έξω με άδεια! Αναβολή ουτε που το σκεφτόμαι! Πρέπει να τελειωσω με ολο αυτό! Το θεμα.ειναι αυτο απλα.κάθομαι σε μια καρέκλα και ανα 6 ωρες πυλη-υπνο
> 
> Εστάλη από NEM-L21 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


 Δεν είπα να πάρεις αναβολή, είπα να το αναφέρεις απλώς σαν δικαιολογία για την επίσκεψη στο γραφείο του, και ταυτόχρονα θα του έλεγες το πρόβλημα του άγχους, άλλα αφού το ξέρει οκ. 

Έχεις και καρέκλα??...χαχαχα...Τυχερέ!!!

----------


## Xristos__t

Ναι απλα κάθομαι σε ενα γραφείο για 6 ώρες, οκ απο την μια μπορώ να κανω οτι Θέλω αλλα ξερεις μοναξιές πολλές εδώ πάνω

Εστάλη από NEM-L21 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## tony_c2018

> Ναι απλα κάθομαι σε ενα γραφείο για 6 ώρες, οκ απο την μια μπορώ να κανω οτι Θέλω αλλα ξερεις μοναξιές πολλές εδώ πάνω
> 
> Εστάλη από NEM-L21 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


 Ξέρω, ξέρω... χαχα

----------


## Xristos__t

> Ξέρω, ξέρω... χαχα


Ψαχνω να βρω ενα χερι βοήθειας ξέρεις να μετριασω αυτο που νοιώθω

Εστάλη από NEM-L21 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## tony_c2018

> Ψαχνω να βρω ενα χερι βοήθειας ξέρεις να μετριασω αυτο που νοιώθω
> 
> Εστάλη από NEM-L21 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Αν ίσως σε παρηγορεί κάπως σκέψου... παλιά, πολύ παλιά... μια εποχή που δεν υπήρχαν καρέκλες στη σκοπιά, ούτε κινητά με σύνδεση στο ιντερνέτ... μήπως ήταν καλύτερα τα πράγματα τότε?? Δηλαδή τύχαινε να περάσουν και 10 μέρες χωρίς επικοινωνία με τον έξω κόσμο, κι άλλοτε ένας μήνας...σκοπιά, αγγαρεία, ύπνο και φαί, μια ρουτίνα χωρίς τέλος και ξαφνικά...Συναγερμός, μέσα στ' άγρια χαράματα... εκεί να δεις πανικός.

----------


## Xristos__t

> Αν ίσως σε παρηγορεί κάπως σκέψου... παλιά, πολύ παλιά... μια εποχή που δεν υπήρχαν καρέκλες στη σκοπιά, ούτε κινητά με σύνδεση στο ιντερνέτ... μήπως ήταν καλύτερα τα πράγματα τότε?? Δηλαδή τύχαινε να περάσουν και 10 μέρες χωρίς επικοινωνία με τον έξω κόσμο, κι άλλοτε ένας μήνας...σκοπιά, αγγαρεία, ύπνο και φαί, μια ρουτίνα χωρίς τέλος και ξαφνικά...Συναγερμός, μέσα στ' άγρια χαράματα... εκεί να δεις πανικός.


Δεν μπορώ να πω σε αυτο δεν εχω παράπονο αλλα ξέρεις κοιτάω λιγο πως είμαι εγώ αυτή την περίοδο και οχι Γενικά Καλώς ή κακώς

Εστάλη από NEM-L21 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## tony_c2018

> Δεν μπορώ να πω σε αυτο δεν εχω παράπονο αλλα ξέρεις κοιτάω λιγο πως είμαι εγώ αυτή την περίοδο και οχι Γενικά Καλώς ή κακώς
> 
> Εστάλη από NEM-L21 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


 Ίσως αν δοκίμαζες να κάνεις αναπνοές για κρίσεις πανικού να σε βοηθούσαν

----------


## Xristos__t

> Ίσως αν δοκίμαζες να κάνεις αναπνοές για κρίσεις πανικού να σε βοηθούσαν


Κρίσεις πανικού παθαινα μεχρι πέρσυ, και ναι οταν δεν νοιώθω άνετα κάνω, αλλα τα σωματικά μένουν συνήθως χαχαα

Εστάλη από NEM-L21 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## tony_c2018

> Κρίσεις πανικού παθαινα μεχρι πέρσυ, και ναι οταν δεν νοιώθω άνετα κάνω, αλλα τα σωματικά μένουν συνήθως χαχαα
> 
> Εστάλη από NEM-L21 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Σ' εμένα έχουν εξαφανιστεί κάτι χρόνια... μόνο τις αναπνοές έχω κρατήσει για την περίπτωση αυξημένου άγχους. Τα άλλα μπορούν να φύγουν με λογικές σκέψεις, αλλά θα χρειαστείς πολύ κόπο κι εξάσκηση... είναι κάτι που δεν μπορώ να στο μεταφέρω.

----------


## Xristos__t

> Σ' εμένα έχουν εξαφανιστεί κάτι χρόνια... μόνο τις αναπνοές έχω κρατήσει για την περίπτωση αυξημένου άγχους. Τα άλλα μπορούν να φύγουν με λογικές σκέψεις, αλλά θα χρειαστείς πολύ κόπο κι εξάσκηση... είναι κάτι που δεν μπορώ να στο μεταφέρω.


Σε καταλαβαίνω... ενα χρόνο τα νοιώθω τα νοιώθω κ ξέρω οτι είναι απο άγχος και κούραση απλα ξέρεις μερικές φορές πέφτει η αμυνα μου

Εστάλη από NEM-L21 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## tony_c2018

> Σε καταλαβαίνω... ενα χρόνο τα νοιώθω τα νοιώθω κ ξέρω οτι είναι απο άγχος και κούραση απλα ξέρεις μερικές φορές πέφτει η αμυνα μου
> 
> Εστάλη από NEM-L21 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


 Εσύ θα βρεις τον τρόπο που «σηκώνεται» η άμυνα σου.  Ίσως στον καθένα να λειτουργεί διαφορετικά, ίσως και όχι... Σ' εμένα βοήθησε αρκετά το διάβασμα... Μπορείς να βρεις ένα καλό βιβλίο ή να βρεις μια βιβλιοθήκη στο ιντερνέτ και ν' ανοίξεις όποιο βιβλίο σ' ενδιαφέρει. Σκοπός είναι ν' αφήσεις τις πληροφορίες του συγγράμματος να σε πάρουν μαζί τους.  Πες ένα θέμα που σ' ενδιαφέρει και αν το έχω θα σου στείλω.

----------


## Xristos__t

> Εσύ θα βρεις τον τρόπο που «σηκώνεται» η άμυνα σου.  Ίσως στον καθένα να λειτουργεί διαφορετικά, ίσως και όχι... Σ' εμένα βοήθησε αρκετά το διάβασμα... Μπορείς να βρεις ένα καλό βιβλίο ή να βρεις μια βιβλιοθήκη στο ιντερνέτ και ν' ανοίξεις όποιο βιβλίο σ' ενδιαφέρει. Σκοπός είναι ν' αφήσεις τις πληροφορίες του συγγράμματος να σε πάρουν μαζί τους.  Πες ένα θέμα που σ' ενδιαφέρει και αν το έχω θα σου στείλω.


Το εχω σκεφτεί αυτό με τπ βιβλίο απλα είμαι νέος στο στρατοπεδο κια ήθελα να δω πρώτα τι παίζει Γενικά για να μπω σε ρυθμό

Εστάλη από NEM-L21 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## tony_c2018

> Το εχω σκεφτεί αυτό με τπ βιβλίο απλα είμαι νέος στο στρατοπεδο κια ήθελα να δω πρώτα τι παίζει Γενικά για να μπω σε ρυθμό
> 
> Εστάλη από NEM-L21 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


 Είναι πολύ πιθανό, όλα αυτά να σχετίζονται με την αφθονία. Στο είπα και πριν, αλλά μάλλον το έπιασες διαφορετικά. Έχουμε πολλά πράγματα σε αφθονία και τελικά δεν νιώθουμε ευχαρίστηση με αποτέλεσμα να βγαίνει ως αντίδραση ένα έντονο άγχος και άλλα ψυχολογικά που ακολουθούν. Εάν θέλεις δοκίμασε... ενημέρωσε τους δικούς σου για να μην ανησυχούν και κλείσε το τηλέφωνο για 10 ημέρες. Επικοινώνησε μαζί τους στην 11η, και κλείσε πάλι για άλλες 10 μέρες. Και δες τι διαφορά θα νιώσεις... Επίσης ξέχνα προσωρινά τηλεόραση κλπ. Το θεωρείς φυσικό να ζεις με αυτά, είσαι νέος άνθρωπος κι έχεις μεγαλώσει μαζί τους. Για κοίτα καλά όμως... πόσο πιο ευτυχισμένος θα ήσουν χωρίς αυτά. Βρες λίγο χρόνο για τη φύση... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6Y4kpZ7xQk

----------


## Xristos__t

> Είναι πολύ πιθανό, όλα αυτά να σχετίζονται με την αφθονία. Στο είπα και πριν, αλλά μάλλον το έπιασες διαφορετικά. Έχουμε πολλά πράγματα σε αφθονία και τελικά δεν νιώθουμε ευχαρίστηση με αποτέλεσμα να βγαίνει ως αντίδραση ένα έντονο άγχος και άλλα ψυχολογικά που ακολουθούν. Εάν θέλεις δοκίμασε... ενημέρωσε τους δικούς σου για να μην ανησυχούν και κλείσε το τηλέφωνο για 10 ημέρες. Επικοινώνησε μαζί τους στην 11η, και κλείσε πάλι για άλλες 10 μέρες. Και δες τι διαφορά θα νιώσεις... Επίσης ξέχνα προσωρινά τηλεόραση κλπ. Το θεωρείς φυσικό να ζεις με αυτά, είσαι νέος άνθρωπος κι έχεις μεγαλώσει μαζί τους. Για κοίτα καλά όμως... πόσο πιο ευτυχισμένος θα ήσουν χωρίς αυτά. Βρες λίγο χρόνο για τη φύση... 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6Y4kpZ7xQk


Πίστεψε με φίλε μου δεν εχω τετοια θέματα.. το έχω ψαξει και το εχω συζητήσει πολύ με τον εαυτό μου! Καο Γενικά είμαι άνθρωπος που ζει με λίγα και τα εκτιμω αυτα

Εστάλη από NEM-L21 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## deletedmember060818a

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση

----------

